

Internships for front-end devs in SF? - tommaxwell

Hey HN,<p>I usually don't do this, but I reach out to you asking for help. I'm a front-end dev -- I write vanilla JavaScript, Backbone, jQuery, as well as CSS3 and semantic HTML (some HTML5). I'm also comfortable with LESS and CoffeeScript. I was recently hired by a SF-based tech company (around 70 employees; $10+ million raised) for a 6-month internship (would become full-time if I chose), and decided to leave because I didn't feel it was the right product for me to be working on right now.<p>Anyway, I'm having a really hard time finding any internships. Start dates don't matter, I'm in SF right now but low on cash because I expected to stay in the job. Heck, the company that hired me didn't even list internships, I just asked the recruiter because he kept bothering me on LinkedIn.<p>So I come to you HN, to ask if any of you would have leads for me. I'm looking for a position that I can grow into and feel comfortable asking questions when I'm stuck. My email address is on my profile if you'd like to contact me privately, and I can send my GitHub profile along with other sample work and a resume.
======
blueboxops
If you're interested, send me a resume and a portfolio. alex [at] bluebox
[dot] com

